# New flush fin windows, recessed stucco arch above old frame



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Furr out that added depth with a piece of synthetic lumber or foam prior to apply the frame jump window and sealant.

I would still recommend a kerf cut into the stucco and a drip cap above the new window.


----------



## thunder550 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds good, will report back once it's done. Thanks! Should be another week or two before the window shows up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

unless you get the vertical leg of the drip cap up under the paper what good is it?

to effectively install a drip cap under stucco you need to make a score cut a few inches above the opening,taking care not to cut the mesh,then carefully clean the old stucco off the wire

this makes it much easier to properly flash the opening and get a good key for a stucco patch


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> unless you get the vertical leg of the drip cap up under the paper what good is it?
> 
> to effectively install a drip cap under stucco you need to make a score cut a few inches above the opening,taking care not to cut the mesh,then carefully clean the old stucco off the wire
> 
> this makes it much easier to properly flash the opening and get a good key for a stucco patch


I agree, however, the drip cap in this capacity is not intended to handle any of the moisture behind the stucco like a real drip edge would.

These type of stucco flange windows rely on a single caulk joint at the heat of the window to keep out any water that flows down the front of the stucco from getting behind the window. He is leaving the entire frame of the old unit intact. I was merely recommended another layer of water management to shed the water that is running down the front face of the stucco.

For the record, I prefer your method but based on the customers feedback, I am not sure he is going to go that full blown route. We have done jobs like these and just cut the stucco back and applied 5/4 azek in lieu of the patch once the stucco was removed in the exact footprint of the azek.


----------

